# LED Street light



## shael_richmond (Oct 10, 2011)

I want to add some LED street lights to our station. I want to add a bridge rectifier to the group of three lights. So do I connect them negative to positive then to the rectifier? And where does the resistor go - on the positive side between the bridge rectifier and the LED?

Also the lights didn't come with good instructions - just says the positive electrode is red, yellow, green, pink, white, blue. Is there a way to tell which is positive and which is negative?


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

I use a three volt battery. It only works one way.

Click my signature and read up on the LED threads. The 2010 refresher is best.


----------



## shael_richmond (Oct 10, 2011)

And the 3 volts isn't strong enough to ruin the LED if it's the wrong direction right? I'll try that.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Reverse voltage is 5. It is a common watch battery that I use. You are just testing for polarity. If they are rigged for 12 volt operation use a nine volt battery. It will be enough to light it up. I burned up my share it is part of the learning curve. In the raw the long lead is the positive feed if it is cut then the battery will tell you the + side. The round ones have a flat side at the base that is the neg side.

My 027 station was liighted here no bridge was necssary.


----------



## shael_richmond (Oct 10, 2011)

That worked - I just used two AA's to test the LED. I plan on using a 1amp bridge rectifier - Mouser 512-MDB10S with a 390 ohm 1/4 watt resistor for 3 LED lamps. My input is 14volts AC.


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

You could forget the bridge and use three more LEDs soldered in pairs + to -. Each would protect the other in the pair.


----------

